

Ask HN: Any good April fools jokes around today? - jkaljundi

So, any really funny April fools jokes from startups or tech companies you&#x27;d like to share?
======
stevekemp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302010)
has a list.

------
drKarl
Ms-DOS on Lumia?

